# In Wyogoob's back yard...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Deleted....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

SWEET!!!

First post that doesn't mention where it is, but I know exactly where you guys are, I love that place!!!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a great time.

Orvis1 caught a ton of fish.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a sweet rig! Sounds like a great trip. Glad the weather held up.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice nothing like being in Goob-Country glad to see you out Goob and having a great time with orvis1. Great looking pontoon and I bet a whole lot of fun. Good on you guys thanks for the story and great pics looks like a very fun and relaxful time especially when Mama nature cooperates along with them fish...can't ask for anything more...


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

it needs a gas motor!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

kochanut said:


> it needs a gas motor!


Ah, ha, ha, ha.........I don't want another boat with a gas motor.

Uh...well...maybe later, when I get old. :roll:

What model is yours?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

exact same as yours. we also have a renegade for smaller water trips and are looking to get the wife a new X5. i run mine zodiac with a gas and electric. i flip the frame and run 2 person down the green. havent done that yet. heck i have only ever just put the second frame on and thats it.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Forgot to mention the wildlife! We saw a moose and two bald eagles as well. Trust me Koch I gave him lots of suggestions on accessories he could drop coin on.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Forgot to mention the wildlife! We saw a moose and two bald eagles as well. Trust me Koch I gave him lots of suggestions on accessories he could drop coin on.


Uh..you also forgot to mention the "secret spot' I took you to. 8)

No more coin on the toon for awhile. I have another boat to drop coin into.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Who is this person that has stolen orvis1's account and fishing gear?!?

Lookin' good, Craig! I still think you're posting pictures of your skinny little brother. :lol: 

Great tiger. Glad you guys were able to get out.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice report Craig, Wyo, you can add an extension to that other seat if you take those oars (provided they're aluminum) to a muffler shop and have them bend them just above the locks so they'll clear your knees.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! It's good to see the goob finally got that fancy rig out. Nice fish orvis1.

The fishing was pretty slow south of you guys, where I was.

Did I hear "secret spot"? Uh.. I have no PM in my inbox.. :?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> Nice report Craig, Wyo, you can add an extension to that other seat if you take those oars (provided they're aluminum) to a muffler shop and have them bend them just above the locks so they'll clear your knees.


That's a good idea, but my oars are fiberglas. I moved the seat and the rig rows fine; well, travels in my normal zig-zag pattern. I didn't notice my knees being in the way, but I'll check.

thanks


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Goobie has a huge back yard, no way could I ever guess where this place is......

Nice equipment guys!! Looks like a nice day, good company, willing fish, doesn't seem to be a ton of people there either. You guys rule!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Goobie has a huge back yard, no way could I ever guess where this place is......


ah, ha, ha, ha


----------

